# What are you doing for Thanksgiving?



## kaemicha (Nov 17, 2022)

As I've stated earlier, I live alone. I don't cook so the holiday's always present a problem for me. I'm thinking I'll order in some fast food chicken and call it good but it won't be. What are you all doing for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)

I may order from the grocery store down the street or get a smaller turkey breast.  I already bought some sweet potatoes and stuffing.  All I need is a pie.  Me and doggy will enjoy the turkey and sweet potatoes and stuffing.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 17, 2022)

We are heading to my stepdaughter’s house for Thanksgiving #1 on Thursday. Will gather with step kids and their families and kids, plus any of my kids and families who will attend. Everyone’s invited though it’s not likely all my kids will attend simply because they have other gatherings to go to with spouses’ families 

Thanksgiving #2 will be on Friday or Saturday, still finalizing the day based on everyone’s schedules. Likely at our house though sometimes my daughter has it at hers.  My kids and their families will attend plus some close friends.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 17, 2022)

*Spending it with my sister in law, Niece and her partner. Nephew coming up from Ct*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 17, 2022)

Will be roasting an 18# turkey, stuffing, candied sweet potatoes, baby green peas, cranberry relish and deviled eggs.  Pumpkin cheesecake for dessert.  We love the leftovers!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2022)

I'll be having dinner with my son and his family at his house.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2022)

Usually either I cook or my daughter cooks. We recently moved closer to where she and her family live. This year we were invited to my SIL's sister lives. Since their Dad recently passed away I said we would attend.


----------



## Chet (Nov 17, 2022)

A church down the lane is offering free take-out turkey dinners so that's the plan. While I'm there I'll case the joint to see if it's worth attending a Sunday service. Lord knows I could use some religion.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 17, 2022)

We have about a dozen family coming over.  My job is the turkey, as usual.  Thinking about a small regular one and a small turducken for variety.


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 18, 2022)

I just found out that my niece, her husband and her mom are bringing food and table wear to my house and we'll eat here. They live about 1/2 an hour out so I'm in the middle. I'm happy. Thought I would order in but no. I get real food!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 18, 2022)

I will make a small dinner and make enough for my son. He does not like to eat anywhere besides his apartment so he will come get it and take it home. I guess he is like me! lol


----------



## jujube (Nov 18, 2022)

Everyone's gone for Thanksgiving, so we'll be on our own.

I'm hosting a NO MORE TURKEY! gathering at my house on Saturday.  We're having ham.


----------



## IKE (Nov 18, 2022)

Like it's always been it's just going to be me and mama.

Not having turkey this year for Thanksgiving dinner mama is going to fix Vietnamese cha gio.

https://thewoksoflife.com/cha-gio-vietnamese-fried-spring-rolls/


----------



## Pepper (Nov 18, 2022)

I go to my son's in laws upstate.  I will take AccessARide--UGH--to son and he will drive.  He will drive me home later.  His father-in-law's sister & husband will come, they are a lot of fun!  Son's MIL great cook and with her husband always prepare a great feast!  AND, another day with my grandson is always the best day!


----------



## TheOtherRick (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm having my traditional Thanksgiving. A Hungry Man Turkey dinner, Alice's restaurant, and football no family, no fights, just peace and quiet.


----------



## Remy (Nov 18, 2022)

Staying home with the cats.  I'm not sure if I'll be cleared to work Friday.


----------



## Kika (Nov 18, 2022)

I usually do a Friendsgiving.  This year I get a reprieve.  Everyone has 
moved to another state (my turn is in January), so I will cook chicken, open a bottle of wine, watch the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade on TV.
A nice quiet day.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)

Staying home for the 3rd year... lol.  Hubby went and bought all the food items we need for Thanksgiving.  I need a microscope to see that tiny turkey breast he bought.  He is hysterical.  I always make too much stuffing/dressing and plan on making just enough for the dinner.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> We have about a dozen family coming over.  My job is the turkey, as usual.  Thinking about a small regular one and a small turducken for variety.


How do you cook it?  The turkey, that is................


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 18, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> How do you cook it? The turkey, that is................


I like to brine it overnight and then slow cook it, about 20 hours at about 200 F.  The first hour is at 350 to let it brown a little, then I keep it covered to hold moisture in for the long cook.  Stays pretty moist and tender that way.  I stuff it with dirty rice dressing.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 18, 2022)

My daughter works on the official Thanksgiving, so we will have our family meal (Potato Cheese soup + Apple/Blueberry cobbler so far) on Monday.  Then I'll be with the grandgirls the actual day while daughter works.


----------



## Wren (Nov 18, 2022)

I’m spending Christmas Day as usual with my beautiful daughter and her partner 

Both in the vulnerable category,  they have recently had covid and I was worried sick but they’re now on the mend thank God and I can’t wait to get that turkey in the oven !


----------



## Gaer (Nov 18, 2022)

alone.


I will be giving thanks, praying for the whole world and meditating.
I hope you all have a lovely Thanksgiving.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 18, 2022)

I never eat turkey, it makes me flatulent.  Some scallops wrapped in bacon done in the oven seems like a good idea.

"Kids" ( 59 and 61) are in the farthest corner of the country, will see them in December.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Staying home for the 3rd year... lol.  Hubby went and bought all the food items we need for Thanksgiving.  I need a microscope to see that tiny turkey breast he bought.  He is hysterical.  I always make too much stuffing/dressing and plan on making just enough for the dinner.



If you have extra just bake it up in a muffin tin.  Cool and put in a freezer bag. Then you can have great stuffing with future meals with none of the work!!


----------



## Blessed (Nov 18, 2022)

Alone, here with the 3 pups!  Have everything I need to make a small lasagna or may bake a corned beef for ruebens.  Of course I will make a pumpkin pie!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)

Blessed said:


> If you have extra just bake it up in a muffin tin.  Cool and put in a freezer bag. Then you can have great stuffing with future meals with none of the work!!


I do freeze the leftover dressing... but hubby will not eat it.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 18, 2022)

We will be going to our older son's home. There will just be the 4 of us.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 18, 2022)

I will have my Hormel Turkey/gravy, frozen, do a micro bake
potatoe, and some peas/beans....or maybe a kind lady will come by with a homemade dinner !!! that is what usually happens LOL@@@


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 18, 2022)

I bought a 7lb Jenny-O turkey breast yesterday.  A bag of fresh cranberries, I put them in the Cuisanart and follow the directions on the bag. It is a relish w/oranges and a little sweet n low.  Also bought Stove Top turkey dressing in the box.  And, some butter for the gravy I will be making.

I will be staying home.  I like it here.


----------



## Lilac (Nov 18, 2022)

Just me, hubby, daughter, his sister, their cousin & her son ... maybe my brother & his wife.  Bro's kids have other relatives they head to as well as being out of state.  Hubby & I don't care for turkey so we'll be doing grilled chickens on his smoker.  Mashed potatoes, gravy, dressing & green bean casserole for sides.  Kentucky Bourbon Butter cake for dessert.


----------



## J-Kat (Nov 18, 2022)

Wiil be just me and the pup.  I think I will put a nice t-bone on the grill cooked to medium rare and serve it with a baked potato and salad.  I have already gathered the ingredients for a yummy chocolate cake I have been craving for dessert.  Not traditional fare but I expect to have all that at Christmas when the family gets together.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 18, 2022)

My original plan was to have no plans, but I have caved in to tradition, and will be cooking a small (5#) turkey breast with all the usual "fixins".  It's just the two of us, since we are a 1,000 miles from her family and about the same for mine.  If she were a little more mobile, I'd suggest we head to Tampa and hit the Hard Rock Casino.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> Wiil be just me and the pup.  I think I will put a nice t-bone on the grill cooked to medium rare and serve it with a baked potato and salad.  I have already gathered the ingredients for a yummy chocolate cake I have been craving for dessert.  Not traditional fare but I expect to have all that at Christmas when the family gets together.


I'll take a T-bone steak anytime, yum.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2022)

Going to a friend's house for the day. With her large family and friends, there should be about 20-25 of us. Everyone brings food to share. I'm making corn casserole this year instead of my usual green bean casserole.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 20, 2022)

kaemicha said:


> As I've stated earlier, I live alone. I don't cook so the holiday's always present a problem for me. I'm thinking I'll order in some fast food chicken and call it good but it won't be. What are you all doing for Thanksgiving?


Same as you!  I have no children or grandchildren.  Only an older brother.  I'm a shut-in since I had my last stroke in 2020 and sold my vehicle last year.  I will order something the day before that will provide left overs for Thursday.  I don't cook either so have to use Door Dash most of the time.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 20, 2022)

Gemma said:


> Will be roasting an 18# turkey, stuffing, candied sweet potatoes, baby green peas, cranberry relish and deviled eggs.  Pumpkin cheesecake for dessert.  We love the leftovers!


YUM!  Deviled eggs!


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 21, 2022)

shedevil7953 said:


> Same as you!  I have no children or grandchildren.  Only an older brother.  I'm a shut-in since I had my last stroke in 2020 and sold my vehicle last year.  I will order something the day before that will provide left overs for Thursday.  I don't cook either so have to use Door Dash most of the time.


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 21, 2022)

Did you find a place that will deliver a Thanksgiving Dinner? I hope so. I might have some stragglers - family come by and bring food. I think so anyway. Good luck to us both!! You're not alone if you're on here.


----------



## Disgustedman (Nov 21, 2022)

Well, as I'm one of those "Poor kids" I was just informed that a group (don't know who) has decided to forgo their time and are coming to feed us.

So we're told it's a "Full spread" but even if it was just warm soup and sandwiches, I'd be thankful. If  my dang lungs would heal a bit, I could volunteer myself.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 21, 2022)

All my kids have plans on Thanksgiving Day. DH and I will get Cracker Barrel takeout and put up Christmas decorations. 
Everyone will be here Friday and we'll have a big lunch and watch World Cup.
I have a new grandson coming with his two big sisters.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Since the UK doesn't celebrate Thanksgiving.. then all of you who are going to be alone, can come here and know we'll not be reminding you of it...


----------



## Alizerine (Nov 21, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> How do you cook it?  The turkey, that is................


I got a new recipe a couple of years ago and it was easy and turned out well.  For a 14-pound turkey you rub it inside and out with oil and your favorite herbs and salt and pepper. Roast it for 30 minutes at 500, then turn it down to 350 for 2 hours. No need to baste. Ther are similar recipes online. It came out great!


----------



## perplexed (Nov 21, 2022)

It was just me and the hubby but a friend wants to come so I am making a small ham and all the sides, she wants to cook greens which is one of my hubbies favorites.


----------



## Leann (Nov 21, 2022)

Having just returned from a trip out of the country, I opted not to travel on Thanksgiving to have dinner with family. I'm hoping to see them at Christmas. My S/O and I planned to cook Thanksgiving dinner together as we did last year. It would be just the two of us plus my sweet furbaby. However, S/O got sick a few days ago and tested positive for COVID today. His doctor said that he has to quarantine for 5 days then wear a mask for 5 days afte that when he goes out. And he has some meds to help with the symptoms. So I'll be home with aforementioned furbaby cooking something other than turkey.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2022)

Leann said:


> Having just returned from a trip out of the country, I opted not to travel on Thanksgiving to have dinner with family. I'm hoping to see them at Christmas. My S/O and I planned to cook Thanksgiving dinner together as we did last year. It would be just the two of us plus my sweet furbaby. However, S/O got sick a few days ago and tested positive for COVID today. His doctor said that he has to quarantine for 5 days then wear a mask for 5 days afte that when he goes out. And he has some meds to help with the symptoms. So I'll be home with aforementioned furbaby cooking something other than turkey.


Sorry about your S/O, @Leann. Whatever you do decide to cook, have something really nice. Hope S/O recovers quickly.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 21, 2022)

_My son and Dil are taking me out to eat. It’s a nice change from cooking. _


----------



## Leann (Nov 22, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry about your S/O, @Leann. Whatever you do decide to cook, have something really nice. Hope S/O recovers quickly.


@RadishRose thank you so much for your kind words! Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 22, 2022)

Going to Golden Corral Buffet & Grill. All you can eat for one price.


----------

